# Anyone trading SGX products?



## boofis (12 April 2013)

Refer to title. 
Just curious as to whether there are any Aus participants.


----------



## CanOz (12 April 2013)

boofis said:


> Refer to title.
> Just curious as to whether there are any Aus participants.




I looked at the NK for a while when i was up north, but its very difficult to trade...no real "flow", just off market orders sweeping all the time. 

then i looked at the TW after i came back, that's a bit better, as you said. For some reason i cannot get any historical data in NT now for it, so i give up completely on Asian markets. I'd rather wait until Europe opens or stay up late for a real market like CL.

I know you guys are worse off for time difference though.

CanOz


----------



## boofis (13 April 2013)

Have never watched NK really but those sweeps were a big key to what I was doing on TW; see small action moving the price and as soon as the sweep starts you could nearly guarantee it was good for 10 ticks. 

Yeah night shift blows chunks and gravy for quality of life lol.


----------



## CanOz (13 April 2013)

boofis said:


> Have never watched NK really but those sweeps were a big key to what I was doing on TW; see small action moving the price and as soon as the sweep starts you could nearly guarantee it was good for 10 ticks.
> 
> Yeah night shift blows chunks and gravy for quality of life lol.




Yeah but with the TW at least there are some "retail" or locals about...the NK will just sit there...then woosh, three levels of offers are just gone...then it sits there...like the SPI. Most of the time i was thinking i has a data issue. How the heck can you trade that?

Edit: The 6J isn't too bad lately actually, bit better then the SPI.

got to get AMP to include the HSI and K200, if we can get everyone to write to them, maybe they'll offer it?

CanOz


----------



## boofis (13 April 2013)

lol that's fair. 

Sure, I'll send amp an email, can't hurt.


----------



## CanOz (13 April 2013)

boofis said:


> lol that's fair.
> 
> Sure, I'll send amp an email, can't hurt.




Sorry the 6J is CME...

The day the SGX gets the HSI and the K200 the better.

The Asian markets have got to amalgamate sooner or later.

CanOz


----------



## dreads (6 February 2014)

Sorry to bring back an old thread  but I've been looking for something to trade in the day and I am tempted to try the NK or TW. The Interactive Brokers commissions are low when you look at the price per tick and so is the margin. CQG data is available from AMP Futures (I'm trying to learn tape reading so want unfiltered data). 

Here are my calculations on commissions and prices per tick, let me know if you see anything wrong:


ContactCurrencyPrice per TickPrice per Tick AUDIB Commission Round TripRound Trip in AUDIntraday Initial AUDIntraday Maintenance AUDRTH Singapore Time (currently 3 hours behind Sydney)NK (SGX)		        	             		                 	                         Yen250027.61225 yen4.972,2781,8227.45am - 3.15pmTWUSD1011.24USD 2.856.406385118.45am - 1.45pm

Current Exchange Rates Used Above

Yen/AUDUSD/AUD10008911.043100

It looks like you could be stopped out at break even 5 times on the NK and would only need one tick to cover commissions. Or is there a mistake in my calculations somewhere? 

They seem to move slowly but they could be worth the boredom. I don't know if the arbitrage with the local markets would make them harder to read but at least they have OK volume. I wouldn't want to hold either of these overnight though, at $27 a tick it could hurt.

Any thoughts? 
David


----------



## CanOz (6 February 2014)

David, the SGX is one of the more expensive exchanges...next to the SFE (ASX) of course

The NKD contract through CME is likely cheaper for commissions and free for data with AMP.

If you're going to watch some markets with IB, then the HHI, HSI and the K200 are better options and IB's data isn't so bad that you can't learn to read the tape. 

After all TH traded the HSI profitably enough to be accepted by a Prop Shop by using IB. So as long as you are aware that the data is aggregated and does not always get assigned to the bid or ask. It is the fasted data data though, handy in those thin markets.


----------



## dreads (6 February 2014)

CanOz said:


> David, the SGX is one of the more expensive exchanges...next to the SFE (ASX) of course
> 
> The NKD contract through CME is likely cheaper for commissions and free for data with AMP.




Thanks, I did see that contract on the CME but it looked like it had very little volume. I'll have another look. 

I'll also have another look at the HHI, HSI & K200, and you are probably right about the IB data.


----------



## CanOz (6 February 2014)

dreads said:


> Thanks, I did see that contract on the CME but it looked like it had very little volume. I'll have another look.
> 
> I'll also have another look at the HHI, HSI & K200, and you are probably right about the IB data.




They Nikkei contracts are all very liquid...slow as cold molasses *at times*...but liquid.


----------



## dreads (6 February 2014)

CanOz said:


> They Nikkei contracts are all very liquid...slow as cold molasses *at times*...but liquid.




True, it looks like it could put you to sleep. 

Compared to the HSI everything is slow though. When I saw it a couple of months ago it was jumping prices. How do you trade it when it's jumping around? Just ignore the DOM? I suppose you use limit orders to enter or do you not worry about slipage? 

I guess I should do a search of the forum, these questions have probably been answered.


----------



## CanOz (6 February 2014)

dreads said:


> True, it looks like it could put you to sleep.
> 
> Compared to the HSI everything is slow though. When I saw it a couple of months ago it was jumping prices. How do you trade it when it's jumping around? Just ignore the DOM? I suppose you use limit orders to enter or do you not worry about slipage?
> 
> I guess I should do a search of the forum, these questions have probably been answered.




Its not that bad really, but the HHI is a little thicker and less volatile.


----------

